# Interested in the CIA?



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

If you are a prospective CIA student, a career changer or a "non-traditional student", the CIA is holding online open line chat on Monday, March 11, 2002 6:00 p.m. - 9:00 p.m. EST.

Click here for details.


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Thanks for the info Anneke! I am sure it will be of great use to some people wanting info about the school!


----------

